# airbag suspenion for the b14



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ive search so...Do ne1 kno newere i could buy airbag suspenion for a 97 sentra? please met me kno..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

airbagit.com


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> airbagit.com


best one right there....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

:thumbup: its coo bc im gonna buy it off them...very very soon.. :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

call them and talk to them about what exactly you need if you dont know. they are pretty cool


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

airbags dont fit......u need cylinders


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> airbags dont fit......u need cylinders


its made for the car why wont it work?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

if i need cyclers do you know were i could locate them?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ill call them up and see what i need and how the fitment is. ive installed airbags on a 95 dually


----------

